# pregunta novato en solid state disk

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente.

 He leido algo que me ha confundido y vengo a ver si me lo pueden aclarar. He creado una instalacion nueva en un sdd y con sistema de archivos reiserfs. Luego de hacerlo recorde un articulo que habia leido donde no aconsejaban hacerlo, pero no recuerdo donde lo lei, y ahora me quedan dudas. Esto es cierto?

----------

## agdg

Imagino que será porque reiserfs es capaz de utilizar el espacio interno libre en un bloque ocupado (limita la fragmentación interna). Lo que para un SSD es fatal porque podría aumentar las escrituras sobre los mismos bloques de memoria.

Una buena idea es usar ext4 con las opciones discard, si o si, y noatime, siempre y cuando puedas prescindir de las marcas temporales.

Saludos

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, gracias...

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, leyendo un poco mas esta info, y sacado de esta pagina (http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSD), he puesto mi fstab de la siguiente manera:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime            1 2

/dev/sda4      /      ext4      defaults,noatime,nodiratime,discard   0 1

#/dev/sdax      /home      ext4      defaults,noatime,users         0 2

tmpfs         /tmp      tmpfs      noatime,nodiratime,size=4G      0 0

```

Si alguien me puede decir si esta bien, o si se puede mejorar algo, por favor...

Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

Escribí esto hace 2 años, pero creo que todo sigue siendo válido:

https://github.com/Stolz/linux-cheat-sheets/blob/master/ssd.md

----------

## Juan Facundo

gracias ..

----------

## gringo

yo también usé esas instrucciones en su momento pero creo que el data=writeback sigue deshabilitando trim ( hace tiempo que no lo miro, igual ya está resuelto).

he leído tambien en la lkml que usar nodelalloc en los ssd es mas que recomendable, aunque creo que en versiones recientes del ext4 ya está corregido.

creo que tambien hay que tener cuidado con LVM sobre ssd, sobre todo en caso de querer encriptar, ya que esto tiene un impacto importante en el rendimiento.

que por cierto : si añades defaults en el fstab no ignora el resto ? puedes comprobarlo simplemente mirando con mount.

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

Esta es la salida del comando mount:

```
TuxBookPro faco # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,discard,commit=0)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=487954,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime,nodiratime,size=4G)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

192.168.1.250:/home on /master type nfs (rw,vers=4,addr=192.168.1.250,clientaddr=192.168.1.202)

TuxBookPro faco # 

```

Realmente hay cosas que no entiendo del todo y creo que me superan, al menos en este tema, por eso les consulto. He leido los articulos que han posteado y los comentarios. Pero hay cosas sobre las que no estoy seguro.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,discard,commit=0) 

 

parece correcto.

 *Quote:*   

> Realmente hay cosas que no entiendo del todo y creo que me superan

 

bienvenido al club !  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pero hay cosas sobre las que no estoy seguro

 

ante la duda, pregunta, nadie nació aprendido que yo sepa  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

Gracias !!

----------

